# Angeln in Spanien (Costa Brava)



## molochos (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich fahre im Juli nach Spanien (Cadaques, Costa Brava, fast französiche Grenze) und würde dort auch gerne Angeln.
Zum einen sind meine Angelkenntnisse und -erfahrungen sehr begrennzt (besser noch gar nicht vorhanden), da ich erst am Mittwoch meine Anglerprüfung habe.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, auf was ich dort Angeln kann, welche Ausrüstung am besten wäre und welchen Ködern ich am besten nehme.
Ich habe hier eine Telerute (2,70 Wg 40-90 gr.) Nun bin ich am überlegen mir noch eine Rolle zu kaufen, die besser Meerwasser geeignet ist als die, die ich habe. Dir Rolle sollte nicht zu teuer sein (Habe noch ne Menge andere Hobbies)

Wer kann mir noch ein paar Tippps geben, damit der Grillabend mit Fisch gesichert ist |supergri

ciao
molochos


----------



## Sargo (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Costa Brava)*

Hy !

Will Dir Deine Motivation nicht nehmen aber Angeln am Spanischen Mittelmeer
erscheint mir sehr mühsam. Habe letzte Woche eine Woche in der Nähe von Alicante gefischt mit o Ergebnis. Auch die einheimischen Profis, die ich täglich beobachtet habe hatten nichts gefangen.

Grüße

SARGO


----------



## eg19399 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Costa Brava)*

Hallo, 
das "Mühsame" kann ich nicht bestätigen (von der Abendstimmung am Mittelmeer mal abgesehen). Wir waren im letzten Jahr 50 km südlich von Barcelona einen Freund besuchen und haben natürlich im Meer gefischt. Unsere Erfahrung: einfach und in guten Mengen sind Meerbrassen zu fangen. Sieh zu, dass Du Wurmköder bekommst - uns haben die Meerbrassen bei ruhigem Wetter die kleinen Kraben und Muscheln nur vom Haken gelutscht. Bei den Angeln bitte keine zu schweren Geschütze - das Meeresangeln dort läuft in Kategorien 70 - 100 g Wurfgewicht. Die Brassen beissen am manchen Tagen auch ziemlich zimperlich.
Die Einheimischen haben auch mit ganzen Sardinen (lebend !) geangelt und damit auch ganz gut Erfolg gehabt. Bei intensiverem Angeln ist auch eine mittlere Spinnrute zu empfeheln (mit einigen Kunstködern für Meer). Abends kamen die Kleinfischschwärme teilweise direkt bis an die Felsen, und dann kochte das Wasser. Wir haben jedenfalls Spass pur erlebt, allerdings war der  Köderkauf in der Ecke eine wahre Herausforderung ;-).

Viel Spass und Petri Heil.


----------



## Sargo (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Costa Brava)*

gut zu hören, daß es auch in Spanien klappen kann.

Was meinst Du mit Deinem Schlußsatz "Köder in der Ecke" kaufen, verstehe ich nicht 

Grüße

SARGO


----------

